# Wappen vergolden



## bmanuel78526 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo !!

Ich suche ein Tutorial mit dem ich ein Vereinswappen vergolden lassen kann wo finde ich sowas? Danke schonmal!

mfg

bmanuel!


----------



## thecamillo (11. Januar 2006)

Vergolden? 
Häh! Willste für Print oder nonPrint? 

Für Print machste folgendes: 
Auf hubergroup.de findest Du einen Farbenhersteller der sich auf Farben aus metallischem Materialien spezialisiert hat, da Du mit 4c Druck oder höher kein echtes Gold hinbekommst!

Für nonPrint machste das:
Öffne Dein Wappen in Photoshop, dupliziere die Ebene und erstell eine Neue, zurück auf die duplizierte Ebene und den Teil markieren der vergoldet werden soll und einen Pfad auf der neuen Ebene erstellen, (als Pfadinnenfarbe nimmste ein dreckiges Gelb), dann doppelklickst Du auf die neue Ebene und wählst "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief", dann spiel in den Einstellungen rum bis es passt, mach ne neue Ebene, nimm die ovale Auswahl, setzt das Ding auf Weiss, Deckkraft 20%, Ränder weichzeichnen und abwedeln, leg das Teil an die Stelle wo der Lichpunkt am intensivsten ist und das Teil ist fertig!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## mogmog (11. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,

http://www.triway.de, 
http://www.traum-projekt.com, 


aber wenn du nicht weiter kommst giebt es auch  .    
http://www.google.de 



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.



Gruß


----------



## bmanuel78526 (11. Januar 2006)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vergolden?
> Häh! Willste für Print oder nonPrint?
> 
> Für Print machste folgendes:
> ...



sry aber ab da wo das mit dem Pfad beginnt kapier ich nix mehr..gibts kein tutorial oder so dafür? bei den  gennanten seiten gibts auch nichts vernünftiges.


----------



## thecamillo (11. Januar 2006)

Poste doch einfach mal dein Bild und erkläre nochmal in aller Ruhe und Besonneheit was Du vor hast!

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir Photoshop zu öffnen und die Hilfe zu benutzen. Suche dort "Ebeneneffekt Abgeflachte Kante". 

Oder Links unterhalb der Navigation auf dieser Seite befindet sich die Schnellsuche. Ich wette da findet sich einiges!


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2006)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Poste doch einfach mal dein Bild und erkläre nochmal in aller Ruhe und Besonneheit was Du vor hast!



...was auch die Netiquette implementiert. Einmal angefangen bitte konsequent durchziehen, "bmanuel78526" - Danke.   

Gruß

Philip


----------



## bmanuel78526 (11. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte gern das Vereinswappen meines Lieblingsvereins AC Milan vergolden. 

Wappen:








wäre das irgendwie möglich? Danke

ich hoffe das ich diesmal nicht gegen die Netiquette verstoße  :-( 


mfg

bmanuel


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Habe mich auch mal daran versucht!
Meinst Du so?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## thecamillo (12. Januar 2006)

Sorry kann mir dein Logo nicht anschauen, da wir während der Arbeit kein Internet bekommen! Nur das Wichtigste ist freigeschaltet (tutorials.de und Google)!

Ich habe eine PSD Datei erstellt die sich von selbst erklärt sobald du Sie Dir anschaust!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## bmanuel78526 (12. Januar 2006)

@AKrebs genau so mein ich das!!

@thecamillo danke ich schau sie mir mal an


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. Januar 2006)

Dann schreibe ich auch mal wie ich da vor gegangen bin.
Als erstes habe ich die einzelnen Farben getrännt. Die roten auf eine eigene Ebene das selbe mit den schwarzen. Dann noch eine Ebene mit einer Oval gefüllten Fläche wie das Wappen das unter der beiden anderen Ebenen liegt.
Danach bin ich wie in diesem Tutorial mit jeder einzelnen Ebene vorgegangen:
http://www.ps-tutorials.de/tutorials/goldtext.php

Must aber ein wenig mit den Werten spielen bis Du diesen Effekt hinbekommst.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## bmanuel78526 (12. Januar 2006)

aha, und wie trenne ich die einzelnen Farben


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. Januar 2006)

Da machste mit "Auswahl"  -> "Farbbereich auswählen....". Anschließend copy and paste.

 Axel


----------



## bmanuel78526 (12. Januar 2006)

okay danke!


----------



## bmanuel78526 (12. Januar 2006)

erklär mir das mal bitte ausführlicher mit dem copy und paste..


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. Januar 2006)

Das heist kopieren ( [STRG]+C ) und einfüge ( [STRG]+v ).


----------



## bmanuel78526 (12. Januar 2006)

das weiss ich trotzdem ist mir das nicht ganz klar. Haste MSN oder ICQ dann könnteste mir das darüber mal besser erklären....


----------

